# Don't buy for use in a router table



## charlton (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, I've had the same problem. It became impossible to adjust the height of the router so I hate to basically clean out the height adjustment screw and then everything was okay again.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

The same problem occurs with other brands of routers as well. It comes from the fact that these tools were not originally designed to hang upside down from a table, despite what the advertisements say.


----------



## OhhCrap (Jul 17, 2010)

Agree with ArtMann.

I have an older model but 1/2 hp. Runs great. At the end of each project we are all blessed the task called clean up.

On the 8th day, God determined High Carbon Steel to be neat, and cool. On the 9 th day the concept of the vacuum cleaner became to be known. Of course human development needed time to cook and catchup to the wisdom.


----------



## DayspringMission (Apr 9, 2013)

I have the same router, though I use my Shopsmith these days, mine was in a closed cabnet and I never remember having that problem. My vacuum hose "Y" part going to the inside of the box and the other to the back of the guide. The Shopsmith router cuts from above, so I can see everything while working. I'd try an enclosed box with a vacuum and see if that reduces how often you have the clean it. God Bless!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> The same problem occurs with other brands of routers as well. It comes from the fact that these tools were not originally designed to hang upside down from a table, despite what the advertisements say.
> 
> - ArtMann


This happens to mine too. I own the same model. I have good dust collection. I agree with the above. However, the router is a very good tool all in all. Routers ought to be cleaned out periodically anyway, so it doesn't bother me too much to clean out the height adjustment screw.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Usually to identify if a router can be used inverted there is a deflector shield fitted below the collet and spindle shaft fixed on to the frame of the router to stop wood particles from falling inside the works.

If its not there and your getting FO in the mech I assume a metal or plastic one could be fabricated and retro fitted fairly easily.
I don't think the dust collection comment although may reduce the problem has any knowledgeable input to it.
Rather its all in the design of the router.

Have a look at this link 



 at 3:18 to 3 :30 for the deflector plate.

Mind you its my age talking and in the days when you turned on a 3600 it kicked like a mule! definitely a two hands job when you flicked the switch.

We are spoiled a little bit with soft start and speed controls, maybe manufacturers sacrificed the deflector as a result.

A pressurised cabinet may also work as a hi tech fix but again its masking the actual source of the problem.
They all need deflectors fitted. 
That's my 2c worth!


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Perhaps the title should be amended to add " without a router lift".

Yes, I understand that the router, from the factory, has the ability to adjust the height from above a table. It is no substitute for a good lift.

Andy


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

My 3-1/2 hp Milwaukee did the same thing until I covered the holes with a piece of tape to keep the dust out …


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a PC router in my table that has yet to exhibit up/down problems from dust. Chips do fall into the motor, though. I use the smallest insert possible, which minimizes that to some extent. I'm going to install a deflector, as has been mentioned. Guess I'd better go do it now. I have 14 drawers to build and it's a lot of dadoes and rabbets.


----------

